# Hi from a new owner



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Well I never!

The database has gone mad on here. Apart from losing my last post, my account shows that I am now the proud owner of an American RV. Good for my image but please don't invite me to any rallies. It might destroy my street cred when I turn up on a push bike.

Ian


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

I see a Hymer B584 not a RV? perhaps it's a shape shifter  not sure what could have caused that happen :? 

What post is that you are missing?

MHS...Rob


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

shows as a Hymer B584 to me as well ?


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

It was showing my motorhome type as American RV. I've changed it myself and my posts have appeared again as mysteriously as they disappeared.

All is well in Truro again.

Ian


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> It was showing my motorhome type as American RV. I've changed it myself and my posts have appeared again as mysteriously as they disappeared.
> All is well in Truro again.
> Ian


Nice thing about this place is that no-one really gives a monkey's if your in a gin palace or a clapped out Transit, we're all here for the same thing


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

zaskar said:


> ianhibs said:
> 
> 
> > It was showing my motorhome type as American RV. I've changed it myself and my posts have appeared again as mysteriously as they disappeared.
> ...


Here here, its good because my van aint no Gin palace  but its my home form home.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gin palace*

Hello

What the dickins is a gin palace? I am familiar with gin parlours - are they the same thing?

Russell


----------

